# New projector



## deftechman (Jan 17, 2012)

I am looking to get a new projector. I can only spend about a grand anyone got any info for me. I dont quite understand projectors how many lumens is great what do I need to make my new projector has


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

For that kind of money I reccomend the Epson 8350. I have one and love it.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

A second for the 8350. Fantastic all-around projector for a great price.


----------



## 23bossman (Feb 18, 2012)

Is there anywhere to get the Epson 8350 for under $1000? I have seen $1200. The Epson is also supposed to be okay with a little ambient light is that correct?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Visual Apex has it for $1099 right now.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

23bossman said:


> Is there anywhere to get the Epson 8350 for under $1000? I have seen $1200. The Epson is also supposed to be okay with a little ambient light is that correct?


Yes its bright enough to handle ambient light but like all projectors it is at its best in a light controlled room


----------



## Technosponge (Oct 28, 2011)

I would at least give dlp a good look.. For example Optoma HD22. I have had lcd and dlp and they are different in a lot of ways but don't discount without demo.


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

I would most definately give dlp a look!!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have always been a DLP guy. :T


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

I have not always been a dlp guy but after my last lcd, im not going back!! Just ask runco why they use dlp!


----------



## Technosponge (Oct 28, 2011)

The only complaint I ever hear regarding dlp is rainbow effects. However it would take less than a minute at retailer to see if you are sensitive to it.


----------



## Technosponge (Oct 28, 2011)

Did OP ever make purchase and if so what was choice and review would be cool as well. It's amazing the quality you can get for the money nowadays.


----------

